
Show HN: Resonance – a social network enabled music player (iOS App) - resonance123
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/resonance-lets-resonate/id1462230598
======
resonance123
Hi Hackers,

We have been hacking on a social network enabled music player that makes it
easy to discover and share music from friends and family - the idea here is
that sourcing the music from people that you like to hang out with provides a
differentiated music experience.

Any feedback is welcome

Thanks!

